# Irreplaceable rare chips destroyed



## Johnny5 (Oct 23, 2019)

As some of you know, my wife and I had our house renovated earlier this year. During that time, a large box full of irreplaceable chips got wet, and my son moved it around a couple of times not realizing what was inside. So some of the chips got battered around, and have been submerged in water.
I was going through it a little while ago, getting some stuff together for one of the members on the forum, and I found these!!! I swear, I almost started crying. Look at the date code of that one on top.


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 23, 2019)

I'm sorry to hear that. That's some rusty critters... hard to tell what it was. AMD chips at least.

Looking through an AMD data book from 1974, I just realized that AMD presented their first chips just 8 months before that top one was made. Indeed a really early chip. I think I found them in the book, some logic chips and line drivers.

Göran


----------



## Johnny5 (Oct 23, 2019)

g_axelsson said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. That's some rusty critters... hard to tell what it was. AMD chips at least.
> Göran



93L0051X-B is the top one. I believe that's a logic gate.
961551X-B is the third one.

I've got a ton of chips, even quite a few that are older than these, but I know how rare these are.
On a side note Göran, can you use 74AS168N for your gates? Or do you need 14 pins?

Johnny


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 23, 2019)

Just one of my computers contains 2250 TTL chips, 14-28 pins. I don't know exactly which chips I might need, so I would be happy to have some 74AS168N just in case.  

Göran


----------

